
We're Hosting a Virtual Hackathon - sakofchit
https://sideprojects.net/hackathon
======
sakofchit
Hey guys!

We run a website for sharing and receiving feedback on side projects and given
how times have changed drastically, we wanted to try something different and
host a virtual hackathon in an effort to hopefully continue driving creativity
and problem solving. :)

If you’re interested in participating, feel free to sign up!

[https://sideprojects.net/hackathon](https://sideprojects.net/hackathon)

We don’t have the details as to when we’ll be hosting it, what the prizes are,
etc., but we’ll be sure to keep everyone posted.

Join the discord: [https://discord.gg/RbF3RuS](https://discord.gg/RbF3RuS)
Follow us on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/sideprojectsnet](https://twitter.com/sideprojectsnet)

Lastly, if anyone out there would like to sponsor the event please reach out
to us via sponsor @ sideprojects.net

